# Triggerfish



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

alright lately triggers have been brought up a lot, so i thought of this. anybody with a trigger post the pics on here. (no copy past pictures, has to be your actual fish.) i will get my queen triggers pic up as soon as my brother get his camera back.

J-Rod


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

can't wait to see your queen

heres my picasso, enjoy


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Yellowmargin Trigger


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice trigger fredweezy


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

fredweezy said:


> Yellowmargin Trigger
> [snapback]1005266[/snapback]​


haha you got em in looks really good. was he in good shape?

J-Rod


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> fredweezy said:
> 
> 
> > Yellowmargin Trigger
> ...


Aggressive at all?


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

weidjd said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > fredweezy said:
> ...


Not yet...thank god.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

my queen triggerfish.







the first two are above the tank shots, princess came to see what i was doin up there. the last one i like casue he just looks clueless

J-Rod


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice queen smokinbubbles. what are you feeding him?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> nice queen smokinbubbles. what are you feeding him?
> [snapback]1012341[/snapback]​


thanks. krill, brine shrimp cubes, ghost shrimp, and bio blend carnivore diet.

J-Rod


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Princess will be queenB before long. But they sure like to know what is going on, I think that is when are they the going to feed me.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

trigger fish are badass, they are my favorite salt water fish


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I wish i had a bigger setup to keep a trigger


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> trigger fish are badass, they are my favorite salt water fish
> [snapback]1013193[/snapback]​


yeah they are the main reason i got salt water. when i was in i think 5th grade i saw a picassico (spelling) trigger at a lfs and boy i thought that thing was badass. i read up about em and asked around and everyone said the same thing "you can't really keep anyhitng with em, they are to mean." so that made me want one even more. it wasn't tell last year i actually got my first trigger. i just love triggers for their aggressive attitude and their great personality.i can't wait tell princess is full grown in a 300.

J-Rod


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

i finaly get to see your trigger that youve been talking about all this time. She look's sweet smokinbubbles. Best of luck with her.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Fish Finder said:


> i finaly get to see your trigger that youve been talking about all this time. She look's sweet smokinbubbles. Best of luck with her.
> [snapback]1013827[/snapback]​


thanks man, im next goin to try to get some videos of me feeding him some ghost shrimp.

J-Rod


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

alright, what's this? only 3 triggers? come on guys post your triggers. i want to see more.

J-Rod


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> trigger fish are badass, they are my favorite salt water fish
> [snapback]1013193[/snapback]​


yeah, they are awesome fish. mean but great looking. thats one of the reasons i started keeping fish. i started off with oscars then moved on to bigger tanks with the triggers







. i main target is to get a queen, titan and clown triggers when i have the money and space.

i want get oscars again and this time go for the tiger oscars


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I head that niger triggers arent as aggressive, could they be kept with a dwarf lion and a yellow tang, or do they snap and go crazy too.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Mike122019 said:


> I head that niger triggers arent as aggressive, could they be kept with a dwarf lion and a yellow tang, or do they snap and go crazy too.
> [snapback]1014518[/snapback]​


they are calmer, a lot of the time can be kept in reefs. it will be fine with the tang. it can be kept with the lion and leave it alone but may nip now an then but otherwise shoulb be fine.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Mike122019 said:


> I head that niger triggers arent as aggressive, could they be kept with a dwarf lion and a yellow tang, or do they snap and go crazy too.
> [snapback]1014518[/snapback]​


don't try it. they aren't as aggressive but still can be. i wouldn't take the chance with your dwarf lion, the spines might look pretty tempting to him.

J-Rod


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

great fish guys that queen is plain beautiful I never realized how solitary triggers are.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Esoteric said:


> great fish guys that queen is plain beautiful I never realized how solitary triggers are.
> [snapback]1019992[/snapback]​


thanks man. yeah i love triggers and the queen and blueline are probaly my fav. becasue of their beautiful blue coloring on them.

J-Rod


----------

